# ....been a bit sidetracked



## goldenrose (Jul 9, 2008)

7 of them arrived on 4-29, 6 boys & 1 girl and the last one left about 10 days ago. Here's 4 of them at 4 1/2 weeks old.



At about 3 1/2-4 weeks of age one was standing out from the crowd. He continued to be one cool dude, very special, I had very strong gut feelings about him. He was accepted at Wisconsin Academy for Guide Service dogs! He will always be my 'Big Red', check out 'Irish' at www.wags.com. This group accepts 10-11 pups a year, Golden Retrievers or Labs and only 3-4 will make it thru the program & be partnered with a handicap person. He's gonna make it!


----------



## fbrem (Jul 9, 2008)

Great work, more people need to foster, just not those with a lot of plants and no safe place to put them but up and out of reach of their little destructive mouths. We've finally placed two adorable bloodhound mix puppies to a home in New England, unfortunately I now have a RIP list of orchids a mile long, approx. $300 worth by my estimation before I got all plants out of their reach. They're lucky they are so darn cute or I may have Cruella Devilled 'em.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2008)

Cool beans!


----------

